# They Don't Make Them Like They Used To



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

If you are the type to argue over Ford vs. Chevy, one thing that you can't deny is how well built both brands were in the 70's.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Well this is 1959 but it goes to show how new cars are built better and safer than old cars:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Here's a famous story, one of the first head on collisions between two cars equipped with air bags from 1990.

http://www.people.com/people/archive/article/0,,20117450,00.html

Both walked away, combined speed of 70MPH.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I bought a c10 when I was 19 . Not quite as nice as the one In the pic. But it was a complete restore . A very clean restore . diamond pleat interior with a hurst 4 speed. The last I heard about that truck It ended up In the hands of a some collector that restored again .. They say It's a 20k truck now. 

The Ranger was a good truck too . again ..Not as nice as the one In the pic But was in fair shape It cleaned up real nice . I was dating my wife at the time. She said she always knew when I was about to pick her up at her parents house ..She could hear the pipes a mile away. 

I miss both of those trucks ! AND!!!! I was the Mechanic . After i burnt up my 2nd clutch . My Dad showed me how to replace one .. He said , Now for here out You burn em up You replace them!! I had That task down To a 1 hour change out In no time ! :laughing: Both trucks were good trucks and easy to work on.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Vehicles now are safer, less polluting, less likely to get in a crash, more fuel efficient, and have more features. They're also more expensive and complicated.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I much prefer non emissions, non computer controlled vehicles.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I much prefer non emissions, non computer controlled vehicles.


My Daughters battery died on her last Month . Her friends boosted her off . Which caused fuses to blow. Then they drove to God knows where and bought the wrong fuses . That caused the emissions panel/computer to fry. Not to mention the fuse panel fried too. Between the parts /Labor /Certified Toyota technician /Tow and new battery .. That dead battery cost me $1000. I Told her !! The next time your car breaks down . YOU CALL ME!!! Don't let your friends touch It!!:no: 


Oh and last week ,,,The heater wasn't working . The fan had a rats nest In It . $500!! I just bought the car 2 years ago. :sad:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

blacktop said:


> My Daughters battery died on her last Month . Her friends boosted her off . Which caused fuses to blow. Then they drove to God knows where and bought the wrong fuses . That caused the emissions panel/computer to fry. Not to mention the fuse panel fried too. Between the parts /Labor /Certified Toyota technician /Tow and new battery .. That dead battery cost me $1000. I Told her !! The next time your car breaks down . YOU CALL ME!!! Don't let your friends touch It!!:no:
> 
> 
> Oh and last week ,,,The heater wasn't working . The fan had a rats nest In It . $500!! I just bought the car 2 years ago. :sad:


How do you blow a fuse boosting a car?


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I never quite had a vehicle from the 70s, but now isn't 200 or 300 thousand miles a lot easier to get to? Not to mention twice the horsepower, a third the noise, way more comfort, the vehicle gets smashed instead of the passenger in a collision, turn and stop twice as fast, the list goes on.

They may lack class and repairability though


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

aptpupil said:


> Vehicles now are safer, less polluting, less likely to get in a crash, more fuel efficient, and have more features. They're also more expensive and complicated.


Less likely to get in a crash? Are you talking about auto braking?


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I much prefer non emissions, non computer controlled vehicles.


Like what?? A horse? :blink:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> How do you blow a fuse boosting a car?


Good question. That's what the tech said started the whole mess. And then the over sized fuse they replaced fried the computer. The diagnosis machine told him what he told me. [so he says]:whistling All I know Is I didn't have the means to fix It myself ..And the Kid needed Her car. I Just told them to fix It!!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

thehockeydman said:


> Like what?? A horse? :blink:


The early 70s Chevy dually Is a Hoss!!


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I much prefer non emissions, non computer controlled vehicles.





thehockeydman said:


> Like what?? A horse? :blink:


Horses have emissions too...:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

thehockeydman said:


> Like what?? A horse? :blink:


About 1980 an older. 76 an old if it was made for California


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ah, Road Rage - The Early Years. No guns and bias ply tires. A simpler, happier time.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Golden view said:


> I never quite had a vehicle from the 70s, but now isn't 200 or 300 thousand miles a lot easier to get to? Not to mention twice the horsepower, a third the noise, way more comfort, the vehicle gets smashed instead of the passenger in a collision, turn and stop twice as fast, the list goes on.
> 
> They may lack class and repairability though


HP isn't that much different and it is much easier to get more out of an older vehicle without breaking the bank. 

We see higher miles now because of longer commutes and people do more stuff then 30 years ago. 

I have had several 30 year old vehicles that had 200k plus on the original drive train. 

Wind noise is not much different, my 78 crew cab is as quiet as my brothers 2015 Chevy work truck.

The braking system on my 78 is almost exactly the same as a 2005 that had, major difference is abs (which i hate)and caliper mounting. 

My 78 will stop better then a similar truck 35 years newer. Thing stops like a champ with 15k behind it. 

They had crumple zones 40 years ago. Major difference is steering columns, air bags (which I also despise) and no more steel dashes. 

I just did 650 mile round trip in my 78 crew cab dually, averaged 9.8 (towing 9k and ran 72 on the highway) my fuel injected 454 does about 1/2 mpg better and it is not as nice of a ride.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Also, the drive train components were much heavier back in the day as well.


----------



## Bummie (May 11, 2007)

aptpupil said:


> Vehicles now are safer, less polluting, less likely to get in a crash, *more fuel efficient,* and have more features. They're also more expensive and complicated.


Not really!! I'm getting about the same gas mileage from my 09 Chevy V6 pickup as I did from my 67 Chevy V8 pickup. Not much improvement for nearly 50 years of technology!!

At least the old trucks a guy could work on them and get them going if you had problems.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

My favorite trucks were the 70-72 Chevy, 4x4, 3/4 ton, short bed, 4 speed and a 350...

Now, that was a truck...:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I like the body style of the 40 Ford


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> Ignoring the fact that I have no use for it, nowhere to park it, no money to buy it, and no knowledge or experience operating one....
> 
> Give me one good reason I shouldn't: http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/5321445436.html


Those steel body trucks are a disaster on wheels, they usually came with 300 straight 6's.
I worked at a company a long time ago that had 20 or 30 of those, it was not uncommon for the driver to fall off the seat and right out of the truck if the door was open. They tilt like crazy on a turn.

The steel body ones are rust buckets, doors don't usually side, unbelievable noisy inside.

The aluminum Grumman body ones are another story.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have been toying with buying this one, but they still can't find the title.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Lost title shouldn't be a problem. But that's one ugly vehicle .


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> Lost title shouldn't be a problem. But that's one ugly vehicle .


Not according to him, this is one is hideous! :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That corvette is hideous.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That corvette is hideous.


How do you like your women, like this? :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Or this


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

This old fat ***** right here can't even tell you who her parents are, there's no birth certificate.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I sometimes wish I put 50K into this


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Instead of this


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The white and yellow corvette's are hideous.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

http://www.oldride.com/library/1963_chevrolet_c10.html


Just copy and pasting the first thing that came up.
I haven't actually read into the numbers, Sunday night, I had to watch Columbo on MeTV.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

No short bed (short wheel base) anything in a c20 or c30. 
Thus no short bed stepside 4x4 C20.

Which 4x4 is technically a K series.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

I like the new trucks, but...Not sure why anyone is spending 50k on a truck. Mine was 18k, 40k miles on it. Works great for me, and the 30k is now probably 35k from investing.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

aptpupil said:


> I like the new trucks, but...Not sure why anyone is spending 50k on a truck. Mine was 18k, 40k miles on it. Works great for me, and the 30k is now probably 35k from investing.


One ton 4 door with a diesel, 4x4 is going to be 50k minimum. 

Gas going to be 45k. 

One year old diesel will have 60 to 80k and still be 42k. 

One year old gas with 20 to 30k will be 32 to 35k. 

Load one up and they can sticker for 70k.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> One ton 4 door with a diesel, 4x4 is going to be 50k minimum.


$13k in 1978 dollars. What did they cost then?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Golden view said:


> $13k in 1978 dollars. What did they cost then?



I got the gm heritage report for my truck, including the sale price. 

1978 c30 silverado, crew cab, camper special, all options: tilt, cruise, wiper delay, deluxe interior, AC, two tone paint, dual batteries, rear slider, chrome step bumper. 

It was just under 14k. Ordered in august 77.

I believe it was more then the corvette. 

That was a good chunk of money then.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I got the gm heritage report for my truck, including the sale price.
> 
> 1978 c30 silverado, crew cab, camper special, all options: tilt, cruise, wiper delay, deluxe interior, AC, two tone paint, dual batteries, rear slider, chrome step bumper.
> 
> ...


Pretty sweet to own a truck that long.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Golden view said:


> Pretty sweet to own a truck that long.


I am the third owner. 2nd owner had it for 33 years. 

He has about 250 more 1950s to early 80s trucks. 

I got it out of mid state WA.

I have since bought 2 more from the west coast and resold them back here in the Midwest. They are worth 2 to 3 times more here.

Just another thing I play around with and make some money doing it too.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> This old fat ***** right here can't even tell you who her parents are, there's no birth certificate.


That thing is great.

Fine looking G van behind it too.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Easy Gibson said:


> That thing is great.
> 
> Fine looking G van behind it too.


She's still a phat *****!


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> No short bed (short wheel base) anything in a c20 or c30.
> Thus no short bed stepside 4x4 C20.
> 
> Which 4x4 is technically a K series.




Yeah, that's what I found too.
Half tons came anyway you wanted,
3/4 tons only as long beds.

I will have to ask my BIL about more details. I won't see him until Christmas.
I do know when it was made it was for South America somewhere.

Could it and others have been made for that?? who knows.

I got me thinking about where the "Tugs" came from when I worked on the AF base.
They were mid '70's Chevy's that were the cab of a pickup and then basically ended at that point. Maybe a 7' wheelbase. They used them to tow the fighter planes around.
Were they made like that at GM or was it a third party that chopped up a pickup chassis and then sold it to the AF??


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have been toying with buying this one, but they still can't find the title.


excuses, excuses.

There ARE salvage titles ya know.

woodwork, resto machinery and ice cream wagons - you are diversified.:thumbsup:

(it would make a fine hauler though)


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TimNJ said:


> Yeah, that's what I found too.
> Half tons came anyway you wanted,
> 3/4 tons only as long beds.
> 
> ...


Probably 3rd party, just like all 4x4 up until 1960. Napco did GM's


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

SmallTownGuy said:


> excuses, excuses.
> 
> There ARE salvage titles ya know.
> 
> ...


Want it to deliver projects and use for the few installs I still do. 

Work van.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Want it to deliver projects and use for the few installs I still do.
> 
> Work van.


It has character. Really.:thumbsup:


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Want it to deliver projects and use for the few installs I still do.
> 
> Work van.


There used to be companies that retitle vehicles for a couple hundred bucks advertising in Hemmings and other old car magazines.

Usually all they had to be was older than about 1980.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TimNJ said:


> There used to be companies that retitle vehicles for a couple hundred bucks advertising in Hemmings and other old car magazines.
> 
> Usually all they had to be was older than about 1980.



The only issue is the guy that parked it, never transfered the title from the person he got it from. 

I have applied for lost titles, but it's usually easier when I know who the person is that was on the title. 

I am looking into it. Need to check out Michigan's protocol on it.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The only issue is the guy that parked it, never transfered the title from the person he got it from.
> 
> I have applied for lost titles, but it's usually easier when I know who the person is that was on the title.
> 
> I am looking into it. Need to check out Michigan's protocol on it.


Best be quick about it. I find where that SOB is, its mine.

We're going socialist quickly, but for now, lost titles - esp for early arn is painless.

Neighbor dug up a fully buried 56 vette years ago, spent more money than God on it, and got it titled no problemo.

http://www.michigan.gov/sos/0,1607,7-127-48268-29806--F,00.html


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That's not bad. 

There is another one about the same year sitting in a field about 6 miles from my house. 
It's a Grumman-Olsen delivery van.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

blacktop said:


> When will GM ever figure this one out ? It's been an issue since what? Late 80s ?


If I recall correctly, the roof drain comes out from there. Also didn't use galvanizing until 88 or 89 if I recall.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Having had a few scares in my truck in the snow- not with moving, but with braking on the highway. Did a 360. Was scary. Not saying that its any better today, but ABS can prevent a lot of that. Had a lot of bad sway on my k5 blazer when towing my car trailer. But some was my own fault. Flexy suspension, worn bushings.. my k2500 ext cab long bed towed it like a breeze.

Cars may be safer today, but people also drive like idiots today. Like 85mph up the rocky mountain pass, in a 5th wheel. 

Is fuel economy better? Eh, sorta, kinda, depends. I think they are able to squeeze a few mpg out more, but under load, with bad aerodynamics, Its not significant. Lot more power availability though.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

My '89 Chevy gets better MPG than my '01 Cherokee as well as the '06 E250 I drove at my old job.

Newer =/= better


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

thats because its a chevy. My 82 chevy got better mpg than my 01 jeep cherokee.


----------



## Kscarpentry (Apr 12, 2014)

This one gets 17-18 mpg while my 08 chevy gets 10.... not really a fair comparison due to engine size horsepower weight etc. 

But there's not many things I enjoy more then a long weekend drive in this pickup. It was my grandpas only truck his whole adult life. I learned to drive a standard in it at age 12. I painted it for him when I was 18. Its not great.....but its not rusting anymore. Some day I'll get it done right. He's been gone 10 years now. I hope to give it to my son someday.


----------



## Al Truistic (Nov 19, 2004)

This was my daily driver in 1990. Updated with a 350 Chevy, auto, disc brakes and power steering.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I think I am going to buy this tomorrow.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

88 tbi 454, 10'6" flat bed, cushion hitch, Reese hitch, gooseneck ball, new transmission, 4x4.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Al Truistic said:


> View attachment 249506
> 
> 
> This was my daily driver in 1990. Updated with a 350 Chevy, auto, disc brakes and power steering.


My car forum project is going to be taking a late model SUV and making into one of these by welding off the rear doors and removing the glass from the sides.


----------

